# Cheapest RUBs around....?



## Craig08 (Apr 30, 2008)

The clue is in the title:lol2:

Im looking for the cheapest place to get RUBs online.

Best price iv found for a 64 litre RUB is £9.49 plus postage which is ok but there's always somewhere cheaper rite :2thumb:


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re*

Where is that from? Sounds very cheap


----------



## Craig08 (Apr 30, 2008)

GeckoMorphs said:


> Where is that from? Sounds very cheap


Really Useful Box with sixty four litre capacity and complete with lid, clear, EACH :: Archive Storage Boxes :: Archive Storage :: Stationery :: Discount Office Products


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Argos is best around for 50l - £9.99 and you don't need to pay for postage.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re*



charliet said:


> Argos is best around for 50l - £9.99 and you don't need to pay for postage.


Checked yesterday and they are now £11.99.


----------



## sharkymarky (Aug 14, 2008)

Craig08 said:


> Really Useful Box with sixty four litre capacity and complete with lid, clear, EACH :: Archive Storage Boxes :: Archive Storage :: Stationery :: Discount Office Products


 
u get charged VAT on top of that you know? still cheap though


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Hi
Staples were doing a buy 2 for £22 or £25 deal i think which works out about the same as the 50l from argos.


----------



## mickeyblueyes (Aug 31, 2008)

i found this on staples website not sure if it's any good
Staples.co.uk Your business partner for Office Supplies, furniture and technology.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I get all mine from discount office supplies, works out the cheapest place by far and if your order is over £35(I think) you get free delivery!! its fast delivery too, ordered some on saturday and got them today!!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

theres 30l boxes in Focus for £2.99 each, they have got loads of them


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

I got some from Ebay, postage cheaper that the RUB website.....

If you just want TUBs id get into Wilkos!!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wilkinsons do some similar ones they are in the sandwhich box section lol.

I no the 15 litre ones are around £5. They do others though, its worth a look.


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gaz1987 said:


> Wilkinsons do some similar ones they are in the sandwhich box section lol.
> 
> I no the 15 litre ones are around £5. They do others though, its worth a look.


As part of the new range in the homeware section, wilkos are now starting to stock TUBs that are clear, but with glitter added to the plastic (quite nice) and have locking handles. Not as great as the RUBs but tey are secure and the insides are straight instead of having the indents. There was new stock that came in last week - I think it was 42ltr for about £5.

I bought my RUBs from PC World - 2 9ltrs for £12 and a 35ltr for £11.99. That was a couple of weeks ago though so I dont know if the offer is still on the 9ltr ones.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ive ordered 5 50ltrs off discount office and got them for £42 free postage xx


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> ive ordered 5 50ltrs off discount office and got them for £42 free postage xx


They work out cheap dont they!! Ive just filled up 3 racks!! :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Not sure about online but my 84lt cost me brand new from local market who always sells them for only £8.60 and no travel expeneses, because i live veery close. Never bought them from online !


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

that discount office place looks very very cheap. I normally get them off ebay or from staples or some stationary shop in town


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

try STAPLES
got most of the range and theyre quite cheap too

daz


----------

